# Suddenly Active Hedgie



## Linnath (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi!

I got my hedgehog from someone, so I am not sure how old she is. Usually she is pretty quiet, just running on her where at night. She also has an old lemonade can for play.

Last night, she suddenly started banging away on her lemonade can, ramming it into the walls, and digging in the woodchips. She continued doing this all day. When I took her out of her cage she was wildly trying to climb me or run away. I had to give her a bath and wrap in a towel before she started to calm down. (And even then it took a while, and she tried to burrow out of the towel.) I then noticed that she hasn't eaten or drunk anything in a day or two.

The only things that have changed are the new type of wood chip bedding, and the weather. (The temp dropped from 80 to 50 last night.) Would either of those be the cause, or is she sick?

Thank you!


----------



## Linnath (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, she doesn't float or swim!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What type of bedding are you using for her? Can you show a picture of the bag or link to the product? Do you know what type of wood it is?

What temperature is her cage? Do you have a heating set up for her? It's an emergency situation for her not to eat for more than a day - they don't do well going long without food. Is she eating again now or still nothing?

And it's not unusual for her not to swim or float - hedgehogs don't like water & it's not a natural thing for them to be in, really. If you need to give her a bath, make sure the water is shallow enough for her to touch the floor at all times, they can drown VERY quickly!


----------

